# Capital gains



## Savingmoney (Dec 28, 2009)

If i sell a stock for a profit in 2011 and buy it again within 30 days, sold it in 2012, do i have to put the capital gains on my 2011 taxes or 2012???


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Both. There is no superficial gain rule (only superficial loss), so you report the gain from the 2011 sale on your 2011 taxes, and the gain (or loss) from the 2012 sale on your 2012 taxes.


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a five year old mutual fund which I sold last summer . There has been a couple of sales and transfers from it over that time. How do I go about figuring out my capital gains ? The fund shows a five year "extended performance" percentage . Can I somehow work back from it to find the purchase value of the remaining part that was sold ? Oddly the fund tax slip only shows distributions not the sale particulars. Thanks.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

dogleg said:


> I have a five year old mutual fund which I sold last summer . There has been a couple of sales and transfers from it over that time. How do I go about figuring out my capital gains ? The fund shows a five year "extended performance" percentage . Can I somehow work back from it to find the purchase value of the remaining part that was sold ? Oddly the fund tax slip only shows distributions not the sale particulars. Thanks.


Here are a couple of links to help you start sorting this out:
http://howtoinvestonline.blogspot.com/2009/01/etfs-and-mutual-funds-calculating.html
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/...1-170/127/cmpltng/mtlfnds/sllng/menu-eng.html
http://www.globefund.com/centre/GettingStarted07.html

Note that you should have documents from the broker indicating the items that will
affect the Adjusted Cost Base (ACB).


If there was no sales slip - what sort of financial institution are you using? A brokerage, MF company?


Cheers


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

Eclectic: Thanks for the info. I may have to get the company to help me with the history of this fund. Some records were lost due to a home incident. The company provided a record of the sale amount but the problem ,of course, is what did I pay originallyfor the remaining part that was sold. ( some transfers out of the fund were made along the way). Also of ,course, ditributions have been taxed year by year so I don't want to end up paying twice. There no doubt is a way to work back from the 'extended performance' percentage to get the original value. More work needed I guess. Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

*You probbly have the aswers at your fingertips

1) Get a «The Globe, mutuel funds, portfolio» (recording is 100% free) (not the WATCHLIST) 

2) Enter a starting date, symbol, amount or number of units

3) It will give you ALL DISTRIBUTIONS, VALUES of the fund at ALL INERMEDIATE DATES

4) Enter on that same portfolio any disposition of NUMBER OF UNITS or $ VALUE, and the porfolio is opdated automaticly 

5) Once you get the workings with one fund, you can ad a number of funds IN THE SAME PORTFOLIO 

6) You can then fish out each fund individuelly or the FUND PORTFOLIO as a whole

7) Go back with documented info as far as you can, and sales or aquisition of extra units....the distrubutions are automaticly adjusted

Thumbs up for THE GLOBE*


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

caricole : Thanks for the info. sounds great but so far I can't find it . Can you be more specific please. www.?????


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

dogleg said:


> caricole : Thanks for the info. sounds great but so far I can't find it . Can you be more specific please. www.?????


http://portfoliodb.theglobeandmail.com/generated/fragments/gi_watchlist_iframeTop.html

You have to subscribe....FREE

*Create a portfolio....

I am new, stil not able to post a picture....snif..snif

OK I found it.....will post example in JPEG*

clik on picture









I will try Fund since inseption but must reduce size of picture


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

caricole said:


> http://portfoliodb.theglobeandmail.com/generated/fragments/gi_watchlist_iframeTop.html
> 
> You have to subscribe....FREE
> 
> ...



Thanks ... I'll check this out.

I'm also missing the details from *one* company that was bought out. 
The two options I was going to use were:

a) to call the investor relations phone number for the company that bought out the company I used to own

b) this commercial site http://www.acbtracking.ca/


I'll give this a try first.


Cheers


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

*A goldmine of information of Canadian Mutual Funds (I never owned one)*

http://www.fundlibrary.com/funds/db.asp

The joke of Mutual funds

30.000 = 3-4 X the number of stoks listed on the Toronto Stock echange









*How many «SALESMAN» do they employ listed under «Financial Adviser» «Financial Planner» etc. *


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I found it . Looks good . ACB Tracking looks like a useful page too.


----------

